# Woodwrite Ltd Parts



## parawood (Nov 2, 2010)

I am looking for an alternate source for the drive belts used in the Woodwrite 363 lathe. I broke two (old and dry rotted) over the weekend. Attempts to contact Woodwrite (PA) have been unsuccessful. Goes straight to voice mail saying they are either in the shop or on the phone.

It is a ribbed belt with a flat bottom. The width is approx .105" by 19.5" (broken straight length).

Does anyone know of a source or how to get in touch with Woodwrite Ltd?


----------



## Chthulhu (Nov 2, 2010)

And they haven't updated their catalog in eight years? Hmmm ... is there anything printed on the belt, other than their KT-03 stock number? And by "ribbed belt" do you mean ribs run across the width or along the length of the belt? A photo would also help.


----------



## parawood (Nov 2, 2010)

*Belt*

There are no markings I can see. The ribs are pretty worn down.

Karl


----------



## Russianwolf (Nov 2, 2010)

You may want to try these.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/20....aspx?ss=03715e75-bae1-4ae8-b373-ca2eb4f77cfb

Otherwise, I'd say it looks rather like a standard fan belt from an older car (before the serpentine belts). Take the old one and go to the auto parts store.


----------



## OOPS (Nov 2, 2010)

*Can't get ahold of them either*

I have also tried to contact this firm without success.  I have called their number from the top of their web page and got the same message you did.  At the bottom of the page they listed a toll free number, but that does not appear to be their number any longer.  I have also emailed them over two weeks ago, but never received a response.  

Perhaps they are no longer in business.


----------



## Monty (Nov 2, 2010)

If you can get close to the correct size, try
http://www.vbelts4less.com/.sc/ms/hm/ee/rsc3
and order the blue kevlar belts, they should last longer than regular ones.
I ordered some for my Jet 1236 and had then in a day. They have 11 locations to ship from in the US and 3 in Canada.


----------



## Chthulhu (Nov 2, 2010)

Much too narrow for an automotive belt, though you might find one from an appliance repair shop. The closest I've found listed on-line so far is .125x19.6 inches (actually 3x500 mm) at Berg as V3M500:

http://www.vmberg.com/

That's an industry standard 3M500 belt which should be searchable elsewhere as well. The one shown is the shallow-vee profile with the ribs across the top as yours appears to be.

Here's one for about six bucks:

http://www.royalsupply.com/store/pc/GPT-3M500-1133p40254.htm


----------



## ctubbs (Nov 2, 2010)

Try your local NAPA parts store.  They can usually come up with about any kind of belt made.  Not always the cheepest but they have belts.  Once you get a real number, look for a belt supplier on the net.
Charles


----------



## parawood (Nov 3, 2010)

*Thank you*

Mike,

I believe you have given me a direction to head. I will call Royal Supply tomorrow ( I guess, later today) to see if they have them in stock. As you noted, this is a very narrow belt, approx. 1/10 of an inch wide.

Thanks to all for your responses.

Karl





Chthulhu said:


> Much too narrow for an automotive belt, though you might find one from an appliance repair shop. The closest I've found listed on-line so far is .125x19.6 inches (actually 3x500 mm) at Berg as V3M500:
> 
> http://www.vmberg.com/
> 
> ...


----------



## parawood (Nov 3, 2010)

*Toll free number*

Oops,

I called their toll free number on Monday and got the same recording as the other number published. Their lathe is a great product. It would be a shame if they have gone out of business. I tend to think they may be operating on a part time basis but they should update their voice mail message.

Karl




OOPS said:


> I have also tried to contact this firm without success.  I have called their number from the top of their web page and got the same message you did.  At the bottom of the page they listed a toll free number, but that does not appear to be their number any longer.  I have also emailed them over two weeks ago, but never received a response.
> 
> Perhaps they are no longer in business.


----------



## Flaturner (Nov 3, 2010)

I was able to contact WoodWrite, Ltd. a while back and he stated that he had to take an outside job and wasn't in the shop much.  He did say he would be using e-mail since he wasn't around.  My question was also about the belts.  At that time, he stated he had sent the last one out with a unit and needed to order more.  I e-mailed him a few weeks later (9/30/10) to check if he had ordered more.  I have not heard from him since.  E-mail may be worth a try, though.  I will be e-mailing him today, also.  --jd--


----------



## olsenla (Nov 3, 2010)

I might be out in left field here, but the wood write lath headstock and drive look like a Taig unit.  If so, Cartertools have spare 3M flat belts for less than $9.00.  One of the belts is 20 inch.  Hope this helps.

Larry


----------



## phillywood (Nov 3, 2010)

Karl, find out their address and call their local Better Business Bureau and find out if they have any complaints against them. This will give you the answer to whether or not to hold on to that lathe for future if you can not get any response.


----------



## parawood (Nov 3, 2010)

I contacted Royal Supply from the info given by Chthulhu. They have over 100 in stock but minimum order is 5. So it looks like I will have some backups. Flaturner, let me know if you need one. Keeping fingers crossed they are the correct belt.

Karl


----------



## jimm1 (Nov 3, 2010)

Karl, I appreciate your persistence. Good job. 
I live near a place called General Industrial Supply. They usually come through for me in time of desperate need. Let me know how you make out.
Jim (former Jersey native)


----------



## Flaturner (Nov 7, 2010)

Contacted Carter tools and will be ordering 2 belts on Monday.  Total cost per belt is $8.29.  For info contact felice@casco.net or go to cartertools.com.  The other issue with WoodWrite lathes is that, I have heard, the mandrels are proprietary and no one else's will fit.  Any info on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Chthulhu (Nov 7, 2010)

olsenla said:


> I might be out in left field here, but the wood write lath headstock and drive look like a Taig unit.  If so, Cartertools have spare 3M flat belts for less than $9.00.  One of the belts is 20 inch.  Hope this helps.
> 
> Larry



And Taig lists their belt as a 3M500 as well.


----------



## parawood (Nov 7, 2010)

*Waiting for delivery*

I had placed the order with Royal Supply last week. The 3m500 appears to be the belt I need. I am relieved with this information. Have a bunch of blanks prepped and waiting.:wink:

Karl




Chthulhu said:


> olsenla said:
> 
> 
> > I might be out in left field here, but the wood write lath headstock and drive look like a Taig unit.  If so, Cartertools have spare 3M flat belts for less than $9.00.  One of the belts is 20 inch.  Hope this helps.
> ...


----------



## nava1uni (Nov 8, 2010)

If that doesn't work you could try this place as they have lots of belts to fit everything.
www.beltsforanything.com/site6.php
Good luck


----------



## parawood (Nov 8, 2010)

Just received the belts today. They are the correct ones. 

Thanks Mike

Karl


----------



## jfoh (Nov 8, 2010)

The belt you need is a Gates belt 3M500 belt. This is a 20"belt. Be aware that some of the mini lathes use a 3m315 which is a 12.5" belt.  Simple search on the net should find your belt. Do not buy them for $23.22 each which is the best net price a fast search will turn up. You can find them much cheaper if you search for another user of the same belt. If you look at the Tiag/Sherline hobby metal lathe you will find the same belt.

Go to Taigtools.com. Search for lathes, then accerssories. Part number you want is #1160 which is "Spare Gates polyurethane vee belt(est. belt life 5000 hours) No.3M 500 20" flat length" price is 8.10. I ordered three. Same cost as one from other sources and I do not have to find them in five years time. Hope this helps.


----------



## parawood (Nov 8, 2010)

*Received Today*

Received the belts today. They are the Gates 3M500. Appear to have been drop shipped from Gates, Tenn. Thanks for the info.

Karl




jfoh said:


> The belt you need is a Gates belt 3M500 belt. This is a 20"belt. Be aware that some of the mini lathes use a 3m315 which is a 12.5" belt.  Simple search on the net should find your belt. Do not buy them for $23.22 each which is the best net price a fast search will turn up. You can find them much cheaper if you search for another user of the same belt. If you look at the Tiag/Sherline hobby metal lathe you will find the same belt.
> 
> Go to Taigtools.com. Search for lathes, then accerssories. Part number you want is #1160 which is "Spare Gates polyurethane vee belt(est. belt life 5000 hours) No.3M 500 20" flat length" price is 8.10. I ordered three. Same cost as one from other sources and I do not have to find them in five years time. Hope this helps.


----------



## brinkly_2000 (Dec 30, 2010)

*Woodwrite Lathe Parts*

I had always assumed that these belts came from the taig lathe....?  Has anyone tried these.  I am in the same situation.   Additionally, I need to know the voltage for the power supply for the power feed.  Mine was lost during a move.  How about the cutter.  Someone had told me before that this was either a D or E from enco.  Any help would be appreciated.

brinkly_2000@yahoo.com


----------

